# On to the next one



## Imtiaaz (13/7/16)

Hello all you lovely people,

So, Back into Mod vaping after 2 odd years of twisping (for lack of a better word). Took all the lovely advise I got on this forum when wanting to purchase a "comeback" device and went with the Eleaf pico and I just love this little guy to bits, awesome for day to day run arounds and I cant complain about it even if I wanted to.

But now my vaping urges are tingling and I feel like I want more (The natural progression of things in the vape world I guess). So I wanted to know from the forum peeps what would you recommend as a mid ranged mod, and if its even worth going mid ranged or just go to the big boys once off.

When I say mid range I think I talking about something like the minkin 1.5 (adorable) and top end maybe like an Rx200s (I stand corrected).

I would really appreciate any advise on what you guys feel are the best devices in its class, at this current time.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Andre (13/7/16)

If you do not mind big and heavy you should get good battery life and power from the 3 batts in the RX200s. Not a carry around in your pocket mod imo. Some reports on 510 problems and some atomizers not sitting flush.
Minikin also very popular. Apparently the battery management is excellent. Also nice to the eye and very portable. More than enough power. Would be my choice.
Another option is the 2 battery Hotcig R150 with interchangeable side panels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (13/7/16)

I reckon it actually boils down to a price point, and would therefore classify the RX200S in the same group as a Minikin.

Judging from what I've seen on the forums (and interpreting how much people talk about stuff) you would do well with a Minikin, or the Hotcig R150. But keep in mind I'm recommending these both without having owned either!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/7/16)

Andre said:


> If you do not mind big and heavy you should get good battery life and power from the 3 batts in the RX200s. Not a carry around in your pocket mod imo. Some reports on 510 problems and some atomizers not sitting flush.
> Minikin also very popular. Apparently the battery management is excellent. Also nice to the eye and very portable. More than enough power. Would be my choice.
> Another option is the 2 battery Hotcig R150 with interchangeable side panels.



I really love the look of the minikin and glad to hear it has excellent battery management and is portable, as for the RX200s the size is a bit of an issue for me. Just a bit too big I think, even though I have the pico I would like to take the new one out to see the world too you know. The pico's tank is so tiny, needing constant refilling so just a lil bit inconvenient at times.

What's your thoughts on the Tarot 200 Vtc?


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/7/16)

Stosta said:


> I reckon it actually boils down to a price point, and would therefore classify the RX200S in the same group as a Minikin.
> 
> Judging from what I've seen on the forums (and interpreting how much people talk about stuff) you would do well with a Minikin, or the Hotcig R150. But keep in mind I'm recommending these both without having owned either!



Noted @Stosta, I think Im going to do some research on the Hotcig R150 and see what its all about.

Can anyone perhaps give me some ball park figures on the Hotcig R150 and minikin, cant seem to find them locally.


----------



## Andre (13/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I really love the look of the minikin and glad to hear it has excellent battery management and is portable, as for the RX200s the size is a bit of an issue for me. Just a bit too big I think, even though I have the pico I would like to take the new one out to see the world too you know. The pico's tank is so tiny, needing constant refilling so just a lil bit inconvenient at times.
> 
> What's your thoughts on the Tarot 200 Vtc?


Presume you use the Melo3 Mini on the Pico. You can get the normal Melo3, which takes 4 ml.
I have no knowledge of the Tarot 200 Vtc and do not recollect much said about it (positive or negative) on this forum.
Check out www.sirvape.co.za for both the Minikin and Hotcig.


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/7/16)

Andre said:


> Presume you use the Melo3 Mini on the Pico. You can get the normal Melo3, which takes 4 ml.
> I have no knowledge of the Tarot 200 Vtc and do not recollect much said about it (positive or negative) on this forum.
> Check out www.sirvape.co.za for both the Minikin and Hotcig.



Appreciate it @Andre , Thank you so much.


----------



## Spydro (13/7/16)

I love my three Pico's, especially with Avocado 22's on them.

Up from them, I have no need to look any further than Avocado 24's on...

...these...



... or this one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/7/16)

Hey Imtiaaz

The Hotcig and Minikin 1.5 appear to be winners but the minikin has been around longer

For me the Hotcig is a looker based on its different look and the interchangaable panels is cool

The reviews I have seen of the minikin 1.5 look promising...price point they are about the same

I am about to pull the trigger on a minikin as a travel sized mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/7/16)

Spydro said:


> I love my three Pico's, especially with Avocado 22's on them.
> 
> Up from them, I have no need to look any further than Avocado 24's on...
> 
> ...



Both of those looks soooooo goooood..I can picture myself with either. Just a bit scared of the avo. No idea how to build it or how it works. Much more research required before I go there I guess.


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/7/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hey Imtiaaz
> 
> The Hotcig and Minikin 1.5 appear to be winners but the minikin has been around longer
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info buddy...I will do more research and see which one of the two I like more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (13/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Both of those looks soooooo goooood..I can picture myself with either. Just a bit scared of the avo. No idea how to build it or how it works. Much more research required before I go there I guess.



With the Velocity style decks the Avo's are very easy to build and wick for either single or dual coils, and have plenty of room for big coil builds. There is lots of info about them on multiple threads right here on ECIGSSA.

Here's one of my Pico's with an Avo22 for an idea of that combo as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/7/16)

Spydro said:


> With the Velocity style decks the Avo's are very easy to build and wick for either single or dual coils, and have plenty of room for big coil builds. There is lots of info about them on multiple threads right here on ECIGSSA.
> 
> Here's one of my Pico's with an Avo22 for an idea of that combo as well.
> 
> View attachment 60614



Jees that looks good and I'm sure it vapes even better. OK let me track down some of the avo threads and see if I can make sense of it. Thanks again buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (13/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Jees that looks good and I'm sure it vapes even better. OK let me track down some of the avo threads and see if I can make sense of it. Thanks again buddy



Glad to help. But realize that I am also quite prejudice now days when it comes to these new to me mods/tanks that I've been accumulating the last four months. The 3 Pico's, Minikin VGOD and V1.5, Sig213 are retiring the 3 Snow Wolf Mini's and both Noisy Crickets. The 2 Avo22's and 3 Avo24's I have so far (I have more Avo's coming) are also retiring 14 other tanks and a boat load of ceramic coils that most of them used. I'll probably get another Minikin V1.5, Sig and a couple more Pico's to run more Avo's on and call my TC mod/tank collection completed. The Avo's on these mods and a select few of my huge collection of Reos will see me thru to the last days.


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/7/16)

Spydro said:


> Glad to help. But realize that I am also quite prejudice now days when it comes to these new to me mods/tanks that I've been accumulating the last four months. The 3 Pico's, Minikin VGOD and V1.5, Sig213 are retiring the 3 Snow Wolf Mini's and both Noisy Crickets. The 2 Avo22's and 3 Avo24's I have so far (I have more Avo's coming) are also retiring 14 other tanks and a boat load of ceramic coils that most of them used. I'll probably get another Minikin V1.5, Sig and a couple more Pico's to run more Avo's on and call my TC mod/tank collection completed. The Avo's on these mods and a select few of my huge collection of Reos will see me thru to the last days.



DUDE!!! You like the first person ever (That I heard of) that said: "This is what I like and what I'm getting and that's that", OK im sure many others have actually said that but eventually did not mean it, but by judging from your already extensive pico and avo collection I think your for real.

What makes the avo that good though? People just say oh its amazing... BUT WHY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (13/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> DUDE!!! You like the first person ever (That I heard of) that said: "This is what I like and what I'm getting and that's that", OK im sure many others have actually said that but eventually did not mean it, but by judging from your already extensive pico and avo collection I think your for real.
> 
> What makes the avo that good though? People just say oh its amazing... BUT WHY!



It was a long and expensive road to get to where I am now. I have tried and worked past a ton of highly hyped gear over the last 39 or so months vaping, most of it high end gear, to find which gear works the best for me. For going on 2 years it had been just the Reos with certain high end atty's on them with everything else retired. Why I have 32 Reos and somewhere over two times that many atty's and batteries for them. As for regulated, I did it and left it behind long ago. But joining this forum opened up that can of worms again with so many folks here using TC mods (including the Reo brother that invited me here @Rob Fisher). So when in Rome (or in this case SA) I jumped on the regulated/tank wagon even though I didn't need any more mods or toppers of any kind anymore than I needed yet another hole in my head.

Finding your place with mods, atty's, juice, etc comes down to personal choice from experience. I have been building for the best flavor from my DIY liquids (and for a time premades) in whatever atty I ran them in for 3+ years, and have it down pat. I know my liquids and what they like, it doesn't take me much time at all to learn new liquids I add. Why in the end the ceramic coil tanks just can't live up to what I can build myself in the Avo's. The ceramic coils only offer set resistance from specific wires, and that is very limiting to me when I can build to whatever resistance with whatever wire in whatever coil design the juice itself wants to give up all it has to offer "to my taste" in each atty I run it in. Why the Reos work so well for me. Using the builds in tanks on regulated mods is just fluff on top of that to me. I tried a couple of other tanks I could build myself, hated one, didn't care much for the other (Theorem & Serpent Mini). The Avocado's were a win for me from the very start, even the smaller 22's, and got much better quickly as I found the tricks that created my niche with them for each of my liquids. I can put just about any build I want on them from KISS to wild and hairy. They work for me because I know how to make them work for me and my liquids, so I don't have a need to look any further. And as tanks go the Avo's are compact, and I really like compact mod/atty combo's that I can just carry in a shirt pocket (I wear shirt sleeves, shorts and sandles year round out and about). It's a rare trip anywhere that a Pico is not in my pocket, even to go to the can or to toss out the trash. On longer errand runs I take a Minikin/Avo24 or the Sig/Avo24. They hold plenty of juice for even my longest errands. When I go over to my gal pals place I take 3-4 combo's and extra juice along as I might stay for 2 or 3 days.

All of this is just my niche though. Folks that like other gear because it gets it's done for them have found their own niche as well. That alone proves that what works for Peter may not work for Paul. IMO everyone has to find their own niche by doing it themselves to find their perfect vaping Gadda-Da-Vida.

ETA to clarify... Gadda-Da-Vida = Garden of Eden for those that are not familiar with the Iron Butterfly tune from 1968 "In a Gadda Da Vida". The title believed to have been a slur of "In the Garden of Eden" spoken when the band was on an acid trip. In those days the tune was the anthem of Hippiedom in the Capitol of Hippiedom, San Francisco.
(I lived in San Francisco from the start of the Summer of Love 1967 to the summer of 1970 most of the time, then again in early 1971 before moving to Carmel, CA for the last 5+ years I stayed in CA).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/7/16)

Spydro said:


> It was a long and expensive road to get to where I am now. I have tried and worked past a ton of highly hyped gear over the last 39 or so months vaping, most of it high end gear, to find which gear works the best for me. For going on 2 years it had been just the Reos with certain high end atty's on them with everything else retired. Why I have 32 Reos and somewhere over two times that many atty's and batteries for them. As for regulated, I did it and left it behind long ago. But joining this forum opened up that can of worms again with so many folks here using TC mods (including the Reo brother that invited me here @Rob Fisher). So when in Rome (or in this case SA) I jumped on the regulated/tank wagon even though I didn't need any more mods or toppers of any kind anymore than I needed yet another hole in my head.
> 
> Finding your place with mods, atty's, juice, etc comes down to personal choice from experience. I have been building for the best flavor from my DIY liquids (and for a time premades) in whatever atty I ran them in for 3+ years, and have it down pat. I know my liquids and what they like, it doesn't take me much time at all to learn new liquids I add. Why in the end the ceramic coil tanks just can't live up to what I can build myself in the Avo's. The ceramic coils only offer set resistance from specific wires, and that is very limiting to me when I can build to whatever resistance with whatever wire in whatever coil design the juice itself wants to give up all it has to offer "to my taste" in each atty I run it in. Why the Reos work so well for me. Using the builds in tanks on regulated mods is just fluff on top of that to me. I tried a couple of other tanks I could build myself, hated one, didn't care much for the other (Theorem & Serpent Mini). The Avocado's were a win for me from the very start, even the smaller 22's, and got much better quickly as I found the tricks that created my niche with them for each of my liquids. I can put just about any build I want on them from KISS to wild and hairy. They work for me because I know how to make them work for me and my liquids, so I don't have a need to look any further. And as tanks go the Avo's are compact, and I really like compact mod/atty combo's that I can just carry in a short pocket (I wear shirt sleeves, shorts and sandles year round out and about). It's a rare trip anywhere that a Pico is not in my pocket, even to go to the can or to toss out the trash. On longer errand runs I take a Minikin/Avo24 or the Sig/Avo24. They hold plenty of juice for even my longest errands. When I go over to my gal pals place I take 3-4 combo's and extra juice along as I might stay for 2 or 3 days.
> 
> All of this is just my niche though. Folks that like other gear because it gets it's done for them have found their own niche as well. That alone proves that what works for Peter may not work for Paul. IMO everyone has to find their own niche by doing it themselves to find their perfect vaping Gadda-Da-Vida.



That was an absolutely brilliant write up and really opened up my mind. in hind site it now all feels like I've been missing the point of what you just spoke about, which is finding out what works for you. I based so many of my choices on what people say and how they feel about a particle item that I forget that each and every person is different and different things appeal to different people.

I think that was one of the best pieces of advise that I have received thus far and will definitely change the way I approach my vaping journey, and for that I will be forever grateful.

So before I consider any further purchases, I am going to take a good long think of what I really want out of all of this and how I would like to approach it. The advise I receive here will help me to decide how to get there instead of dictating which route I will take to get there. 

So, when considering the above I do feel that I need to find out what I'm looking for when it comes to the flavor and VG and nicotine level I enjoy. All I know is that I enjoy more cakey flavours, i.e. bakery'esk lol. but still no idea what else I might actually like. So let me start there as the vape im getting from my little pico, is amazing and I honestly don't need any more right now.

SO @Spydro, I really appreciate the time you took to explain your vape journey and thank you again for the brilliant advise. Hope you keep in touch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (13/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> That was an absolutely brilliant write up and really opened up my mind. in hind site it now all feels like I've been missing the point of what you just spoke about, which is finding out what works for you. I based so many of my choices on what people say and how they feel about a particle item that I forget that each and every person is different and different things appeal to different people.
> 
> I think that was one of the best pieces of advise that I have received thus far and will definitely change the way I approach my vaping journey, and for that I will be forever grateful.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words... just my opinion though. Getting on the track that works for someone is their shortest path to vaping bliss though.

I added a ETA to the above post in case the Gadda Da Vita was confusing to anyone that is not an old geezer like me.


----------



## Roodt (13/7/16)

In response.
my wife has a Pico, awesome little mod, even better with the vaporesso Gemini RTA on it.
I bought a Tarot 200W, slapped a Smok TFV4mini on it. I found that the tarot doesn't seem to power the Smok enough as it was a mission to get any proper vapor out of it anywhere under 60W, so I got a RX200, TFV4 sits flush, 55W is like a country mule, and I'm smiling all the way.

The tarot is a nice mod, battery life isn't too bad, and it looks the tits. just don't try to use to fancy a tank on it...

I would suggest just opting for the RX200 and not the RX200S as the RX200S has a even more shallow 510 thread than the RX200 making it more difficult to get a tank to sit nice and flush, if that won't bother you, then the RX200S is a beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (13/7/16)

Dang, that video brings back memories of my childhood, Spydro. I have no doubt that if Iron Butterfly were still gigging, they'd all have high VG Avo 24 rigs on stage and would be vaping sumptuously between numbers. But they had acid back then, which was nearly as groovy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (13/7/16)

The fuchai 213 for me is a win. Size, price, functionality, aesthetics..... Seems to me like many vapers who are fairly new to the game get put off by negative reviews. And get too involved with politics and stories. Yes sigelei messed up. But its a solid mod, even though it only really fires at 150 watts max and is advertised as 213. It works.... 150 is plenty, trust me having started with greensmokes, puffaways, twisps, evods then eventually moving on to high end mods, I can assure you that the vape experience you will get from the fuchai will be more than sufficient.. I use mine daily.

Yes the tc might not be accurate, and after quite a long period (in vaping terms) you would have expected them to be more refined in their product. But it still works. If you arent hardcore into tc then you'll still get a fairly satisfactory experience.


fuchai on the left. I chose this over the hotcig and the minikin, and im not disappointed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> That was an absolutely brilliant write up and really opened up my mind. in hind site it now all feels like I've been missing the point of what you just spoke about, which is finding out what works for you. I based so many of my choices on what people say and how they feel about a particle item that I forget that each and every person is different and different things appeal to different people.
> 
> I think that was one of the best pieces of advise that I have received thus far and will definitely change the way I approach my vaping journey, and for that I will be forever grateful.
> 
> ...



@Imtiaaz , you are doing things the right way, researching first and asking all the questions and we are lucky to have so many awesome experienced vapers here to share their views, including super experienced people like @Spydro who is so generous with his views and explanations

But in the end it is really about discovering what works for you despite what anyone else says. I think its important to try out several things to know whats possible and then zoom in on what type of vape you like. Not just with the flavours but also the setup that goes with it.

And it doesnt really ever stop... Always searching for that small improvement here and there 
Thats what makes this vaping so amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/7/16)

Roodt said:


> In response.
> my wife has a Pico, awesome little mod, even better with the vaporesso Gemini RTA on it.
> I bought a Tarot 200W, slapped a Smok TFV4mini on it. I found that the tarot doesn't seem to power the Smok enough as it was a mission to get any proper vapor out of it anywhere under 60W, so I got a RX200, TFV4 sits flush, 55W is like a country mule, and I'm smiling all the way.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Roodt I didn't know that about the RX200s. It would kind of bother the OCD side of me quite a bit so nice to know. I think I will take some more time and do much more research before any other purchases.


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/7/16)

Jakey said:


> The fuchai 213 for me is a win. Size, price, functionality, aesthetics..... Seems to me like many vapers who are fairly new to the game get put off by negative reviews. And get too involved with politics and stories. Yes sigelei messed up. But its a solid mod, even though it only really fires at 150 watts max and is advertised as 213. It works.... 150 is plenty, trust me having started with greensmokes, puffaways, twisps, evods then eventually moving on to high end mods, I can assure you that the vape experience you will get from the fuchai will be more than sufficient.. I use mine daily.
> 
> Yes the tc might not be accurate, and after quite a long period (in vaping terms) you would have expected them to be more refined in their product. But it still works. If you arent hardcore into tc then you'll still get a fairly satisfactory experience.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks @Jakey, appreciate the advise and will add this to my list of mods to review when deciding to make the purchase. It looks really sweeeeeet though damn!


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/7/16)

Silver said:


> @Imtiaaz , you are doing things the right way, researching first and asking all the questions and we are lucky to have so many awesome experienced vapers here to share their views, including super experienced people like @Spydro who is so generous with his views and explanations
> 
> But in the end it is really about discovering what works for you despite what anyone else says. I think its important to try out several things to know whats possible and then zoom in on what type of vape you like. Not just with the flavours but also the setup that goes with it.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you @Silver, I hope the guys don't mind me asking all these silly questions but I do find it extremely useful. 

I'm so glad to have found this forum, as this knowledge is priceless.

Thank you all for your inputs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I totally agree with you @Silver, I hope the guys don't mind me asking all these silly questions but I do find it extremely useful.
> 
> I'm so glad to have found this forum, as this knowledge is priceless.
> 
> Thank you all for your inputs.



Ask away! Thats what the forum is for!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

